# Elbows?



## TaekwonPRO (Feb 14, 2012)

I do Taekwondo and recently heard that TSD traditionally uses elbows in sparring. Is this true? So that would make it a Muay-Thai style of sparring, in terms of kinds of strikes allowed, right?


----------



## MAist25 (Feb 15, 2012)

Not that I've ever seen...


----------



## DMcHenry (Feb 15, 2012)

I have never seen that either in sparring.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 15, 2012)

I think you may have heard wrong.


----------



## Buka (Feb 16, 2012)

Never saw that in TKD.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 16, 2012)

Not that I have seen either.. . Sounds like you either heard wrong, or maybe it was an individual in-house TSD dojang thing.


----------



## Master K (Feb 19, 2012)

In my school I allow the students to utilize elbow strikes.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Mar 12, 2012)

TaekwonPRO said:


> I do Taekwondo and recently heard that TSD traditionally uses elbows in sparring. Is this true? So that would make it a Muay-Thai style of sparring, in terms of kinds of strikes allowed, right?



Maybe you misunderstood.
Elbow strikes are used in 1-step-sparring with controlled contact, but not in free sparring.
They are very dangerous and makes no sense allowing them in free sparring
It's easy to strike somebody with your elbows (on the street, for self-defense) with 1-step-sparring training. No need to risk serious injuries by using them in free sparring classes.
They are meant as a devastating strike and are not suitable for sparring.


----------



## JasonS (Mar 17, 2012)

It is not allowed in sparring at our school either. Although very effective in close range combat it is also very damaging as well.


----------

